# صور مفيدة جدا عن ال Broach Cutting Set



## eng.m.mohsen (4 مارس 2010)

Broach Cutting Set






A duMont broach cutter Precision Set 00.
There are 15 different combinations for making small keyways & bores. 
Set consists of three broaches that cut 1/16", 3/32" & ⅛" wide key ways &
five, Type A collared bushings for ¼", 5/16", ⅜", 7/16" & ½″ diameter holes.
The L-shaped shim is inserted after the first pass to increase the depth-of-cut.
Use plenty of cutting fluid & remove all chips after each pass. 
 Broach Holder & Shim





An adapter was made to hold the broach cutter to prevent breakage. 
The holder has four, shank-gripping set screws (like a 4-jaw chuck).
A fifth set screw, inside the (smaller) ½" diameter end, limits shank depth &
movement under cutting pressures. I use it in the floor drill press.
 




Making a 3.25" cross-slide knob for the Jet 9x20 lathe.
 




Precision reamed 5/16" hole.
 Bushing





A 5/16" guide bushing inserted into the hole.
 Cutting





A 1/16" broach cutter held in the floor drill press. Use ample amounts of cutting fluid.
 




Perfect broach-cut 1/16" keyway to match the Taig OEM design.
 


Handle installed on the improved 9x20 lathe cross slide using extra Taig mill lead screw parts.​


----------



## حسن زايد (29 يوليو 2010)

مافيييييييييش صوررررر


----------



## محمدالعمدة (1 أغسطس 2010)

مضخة شفط من البراميل او الحاويات ومضادة للانفجار ومعزولة طبقا لمواصفات العزل من الدلاجة الثانية وهى مصنوعة من مواد بلاستكية ذات درجة غليان أقل من55 درجة مئوية ومقاومة للصدمات والاحماض ومزودة بانبوب من الاستينلس ستيل لشفط


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (1 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع بدون صور ارجو ان تحاول رفعها مره اخري اخي الكريم


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (6 يناير 2011)

http://www.dumont.com/


----------

